# DateLine bloqué ?



## lepou (10 Mars 2010)

Bonjour à tous(tes),

J'ai téléchargé il y a quelques jours DateLine qui offre un très beau calendrier, avec un côté très soft. qui est du plus bel effet ! 
Problème: je ne peux plus, après l'avoir visuellement adapté à plusieurs de mes derniers fonds d'écran, accéder aux préferences pour en changer à nouveau l'apparence.
Si je double-clic sur l'icône de l'application, elle n'apparaît plus dans la barre des menus comme au début... 
Je soupçonne qu'il doit falloir payer pour pouvoir l'utiliser à fond plusieurs fois de suite...? 
Qu'en pensez-vous ?
Mais, mettre trente Dollars pour avoir ce calendrier, cela fait trop pour moi ! 

Merci de vos réponses     À+


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2010)

Tu as essayé de virer les fichiers qui sont liés à l'application pour voir ?

Sinon c'est peut-être tout à fait possible que cela vienne du fait qu'elle soit payante.


----------



## Aescleah (10 Mars 2010)

Il n'y a pas besoin de payer quoi que ce soit pour pouvoir personnaliser DateLine, et ce autant de fois que tu le souhaites. La version payante (qui sur le site est à 4.95$, où as tu vu ce prix de 40$?) permet d'avoir quelques fonctionnalités supplémentaires (pratiques si tu utilises iCal, inutiles autrement).

Pour la présence de l'icône dans le dock, peut-être est-ce dû à un réglage au niveau des préférences (case à cocher). Enfin, pour ce qui est de l'accès aux préférences, as-tu essayé un clic-droit sur le calendrier, ou cela ne marche pas non plus?


----------



## lepou (11 Mars 2010)

Bonjour et merci pour vos réponses 

Je n'ai pas eu le temps d'essayer, hier soir, les solutions que vous me proposez, mais ce matin, tout est OK et re-fonctionne normalement   
Pourvu que ça dure !
Merci encore de votre aide       Bonne journée    À+


----------

